# Motor issue



## toydrone (Apr 20, 2017)

So I've just upgraded my motors and ESC's on my 215 quad to DYS fire 2100kv and littlebee 35A ESC's because of a previous ESC fire. Finished soldering everything, set lowest and highest throttle levels and they are all spinning in the correct rotation. Spun the motors up on betaflight with no problems. Armed the quad with my transmitter, no problems. Throttled up, and: 

1) there's a dead zone in about the bottom 10% of my throttle. 

2) the motors will either accelerate or decelerate on their own slowly and independently when throttle is held at a certain point in both acro and horizontal. 

Found out about this when I took off in my lounge and it flew side to side and into my ceiling.

I've flashed all the ESC's to latest firmware, checked the end points on both my transmitter and in betaflight and all seems to be ok. 

I'm thinking it could be to do with the reciever as all the motors spin at an equal rate on betaflight with no issue. Any ideas? (Thanks for reading)


----------

